# Good Wood Results - Valid or Not?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I wouldn't put too much merit into it.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I wouldn't put too much merit into it.



The fact that so many boards are tested in such a short time and that each test includes no more than two runs is a bit troubling. But isn't the Good Wood test a formal version of what happens here every day? That is, each rider simply rating the boards he or she likes best, with the results reflecting the most popular rides overall?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I fail to see how an Arbor Cadence can make it into the womens board category yet none of the other Arbor boards make it when they have the same or better...

On a funny side note anybody else notice the list is like 50% burton or burton owned companies? ;d


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

arsenic0 said:


> I fail to see how an Arbor Cadence can make it into the womens board category yet none of the other Arbor boards make it when they have the same or better...
> 
> On a funny side note anybody else notice the list is like 50% burton or burton owned companies? ;d


If it's not 50 plus % Burton it's Mervin. Been that way for a while.


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

If it burns good it's good wood. It's the real snowboards test


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Eh, on one hand the test is very short. On another, like half the boards that win are Big B owned. On a third mutant hand, they did get a good number "right". The Parkstar, Slayblade, Rook, Machete, Darkstar, Horrorscope, Wigglestick, and Swindle really are very good boards. And none of them are Burton built....


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

obviously they didnt test the Lamar Blazer...:dunno:


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

hmm I'm kinda skeptical of this, the top 3 are from Burton? doesnt make any sense

Easy Livin looks like a cool board based on its topsheet but I wonder how it will ride, my moneys still on the K2 Slayblade


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Patrollerer said:


> If it burns good it's good wood. It's the real snowboards test



you win the award for most awesome


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Patrollerer said:


> If it burns good it's good wood. It's the real snowboards test


What about if it burns when I pee?


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What about if it burns when I pee?


Sounds like you're enjoying your wood a bit too much.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That's what she said!


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

It probably burns when she pees, too. 

But I love me a good Michael Scott reference.:thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It burns for other reasons but that's a different story.

I had a manager that looked just like Michael Scott and he actually gave me a Michael speech one time. Needless to say the resemblance is uncanny I'll try to snake a picture of him some time.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm wary of any reviews done by publications. By their very nature, publications are heavily reliant on advertising dollars. Companies that pump a bunch of advertising dollars into a publication like to see their products/services portrayed in a positive light. It's just the nature of the business.

I read them just like everyone else, but I always take them with a grain of salt.

To the TS, how many Never Summer or Bataleon ads have you seen in Transworld? Now, how many Burton ads have you seen? Exactly. Don't bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

it was more valid back in the day when the boards everyone tested were blanks .. everyone has preconceived notions about a company and that has to effect your judgment... i dont have an issue with burton having 3 of the top boards in the over 400 category .. they have a huge amount of money to spend on " exotic " materials and r&d therefore they can more easily produce a high tech 1200 board than say a company like artec or signal. I think the big list is the under 400 because that allows even the smaller companies a chance to compete and as you can see you do get a more varied list of companies there...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The Transworld Snowboarding / Ball Park Franks Controversy « Mike Berard anyone want to put 2 and 2 together here?

There's also this little thing I read about Smokin back in the day Smokin' Snowboards on the Rise | SNOWBOARD MAGAZINE


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The Transworld Snowboarding / Ball Park Franks Controversy « Mike Berard anyone want to put 2 and 2 together here?
> 
> There's also this little thing I read about Smokin back in the day Smokin' Snowboards on the Rise | SNOWBOARD MAGAZINE


hmm that's interesting. a thread should be started discussing that topic if it hasnt already...


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Smokin makes some really good wood but their QC could use a little help. They are good about fixing things but Ive had a few delam just a little on me. Easy fix but it should be an unnecessary one. The bases however tend to take abuse very well.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I highly agree with the graphic influence comment. I put more stock in Goodwood back when the boards had to be blank. If they want to add the graphic factor, just give the riders a book of what all the boards look like and they can pick there favorites. I love CAPiTA, so anytime I get on one, I subconsciously ignore small to moderate problems because I don't want to admit that a company I like makes a bad product. The same goes in reverse for a company I don't like. If I have no idea who made it, I'm forced to make an objective judgement. Of course some companies board designs are distinct and visible enough to give it away without a graphic, namely Mervins magne. I still wish Goodwood was graphicless.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Eh don't bother wishing on it. There comes a point we as snowboarders move on from the popularity contest of good wood and start actively seeking out different forms of advice on gear.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh I agree, I read your shitty blog after all


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nivek said:


> Oh I agree, I read your shitty blog after all


I'm so sorry, seriously I feel bad that you read it.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

It is troubling that TWS only puts a couple runs per model on their good wood test. I understand the time constraints when there are so many different boards to test. But mags like Snowboard test for weeks. We (Never Summer) have won their Platinum Pick the last 2 years in this more in depth format. Obviously you need more than a few runs to really get a feel for a board. Especially when your riding so many different boards in a day. We feel our customer testimonials mean as much or more than any award.

Vince Sanders
NEVER SUMMER INDUSTRIES


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

So Vince...What happened to Boardroom?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

i dont see how sims can be one of the originators of the sport and just fall off. nobody has anything to say about their stuff. (prolly cuz it sucks? haha)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

djay_1802 said:


> i dont see how sims can be one of the originators of the sport and just fall off. nobody has anything to say about their stuff. (prolly cuz it sucks? haha)


Sports Authority owns them.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

FluiD-- Where do I begin? I guess sometimes you just have to let go even when its something you love. I still get bummed when I see a BR sticker but then I see an eagle pissn and I'm happy again.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

djay_1802 said:


> i dont see how sims can be one of the originators of the sport and just fall off. nobody has anything to say about their stuff. (prolly cuz it sucks? haha)


I could write you an essay about how Sims fell off. In short Burton went to Europe and Sims went to Vision, Switchblades broke Airs didn't. But instead of goin on, I can tell you what Sims gave to me. Boards with metal edges and a P-tex base, roundtail F/S snowboards, plastic baseplates, highback bindings, buckles you could actually get tight(bone spur on heel to go with it), Highbacks that would collapse and didn't look like you had Frankenstein's boots on ur board, boards over 150cm, vertically laminated core, face shots on bowl 90. Thanks Tom


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Vman said:


> FluiD-- Where do I begin? I guess sometimes you just have to let go even when its something you love. I still get bummed when I see a BR sticker but then I see an eagle pissn and I'm happy again.


I hear ya. I see them all over too! I demo'd a couple boards from Boardroom and met you there a couple times.

The eagle pissing makes everyone happy! Most fun I have had in photoshop lately!!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

FLuiD said:


> I hear ya. I see them all over too! I demo'd a couple boards from Boardroom and met you there a couple times.
> 
> The eagle pissing makes everyone happy! Most fun I have had in photoshop lately!!!!


Technically the eagle should be pissing on Mervin or at least a Banana.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Technically the eagle should be pissing on Mervin or at least a Banana.


That can be done for sure! I don't have the hate for Mervin I do for the B but the banana advertizing get's really old really fast! I should make stickers hehe.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> I hear ya. I see them all over too! I demo'd a couple boards from Boardroom and met you there a couple times.
> 
> The eagle pissing makes everyone happy! Most fun I have had in photoshop lately!!!!


Right on. I'm sure I'll recognize you when our paths cross. I will be doing a demo at Loveland Nov.14,15,18,19 and would love to make some turns with you! I'm in product development here at NS, so It would be good to get your feedback and see what you want to see from us in the future. Stay in touch.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> That can be done for sure! I don't have the hate for Mervin I do for the B but the banana advertizing get's really old really fast! I should make stickers hehe.


another skate banana hater, jesus christ.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

FLuiD said:


> That can be done for sure! I don't have the hate for Mervin I do for the B but the banana advertizing get's really old really fast! I should make stickers hehe.


If you're gonna have it releiveing itself on something "Mervin", somehow convey that its C2.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

*Money makes good wood*

As much as we hate to see big companies sitting at the tops of these lists, they are the ones who have the most money which means they have the most money to invest in designing new boards. It's as simple as that. Bigger companies will have better research and development teams. I do hate burton though.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

MNparkrat said:


> As much as we hate to see big companies sitting at the tops of these lists, they are the ones who have the most money which means they have the most money to invest in designing new boards. It's as simple as that. Bigger companies will have better research and development teams. I do hate burton though.


You cant possibly be that naive 

They are at the top because their big is right, but because they have lots of money...they can probably afford to fly these guys out to some mountain and put them in a posh hotel while they demo their new boards.


----------



## spirited driver (Aug 19, 2009)

Vman said:


> FluiD-- Where do I begin? I guess sometimes you just have to let go even when its something you love. I still get bummed when I see a BR sticker but then I see an eagle pissn and I'm happy again.


I'm glad someone asked this- I too demoed some NS there last season, you guys were awesome, and then BAM, gone...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

bakesale said:


> hmm I'm kinda skeptical of this, the top 3 are from Burton? doesnt make any sense


Hmm I wonder myself... Probably because snowboarding is still having a hard time getting past it's Burton whore stage. Can't wait until people open their eyes. I wouldn't be suprised if Burton kicked em a few bucks to give out the good wood awards so people that look at the magazine see them as the top boards and just buy em.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> You cant possibly be that naive
> 
> They are at the top because their big is right, but because they have lots of money...they can probably afford to fly these guys out to some mountain and put them in a posh hotel while they demo their new boards.


And thats obviously why its called the TRANSWORLD Good Wood Test. I know we all hate Burton, but try not to be so one sided all the time. They obviously put alot of money into their BOARDS (not testers) to get them on the top of he list. I still think it's annoying seeing the name everywhere and I personally won't buy any of the products, but I think it's ignorant to say that Burton pays their testers to rate their boards good.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

j.gnar said:


> another skate banana hater, jesus christ.


I dont think its a banana hater thing its the dispute over who started what tech .. merv was awarded the design of the year award for their new c2 camber .. the same camber that ns had two years before .. so yeah the ns folks are touchy on it hehe


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mervin can blow me as far as I'm concerned lets try and slap cease and desist orders to companies that are giving them a run for the money, lets throw our lawyers at them to get them to change the name on stuff, then lets rip off their design win an award and make everyone think we created it. Fuck them their boards suck anyways cheap pieces of shit that blow apart.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

burritosandsnow said:


> I dont think its a banana hater thing its the dispute over who started what tech .. merv was awarded the design of the year award for their new c2 camber .. the same camber that ns had two years before .. so yeah the ns folks are touchy on it hehe


Yeah but NS didnt combine it with MTX and Asymetric sidecuts. That's what won them the award.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No just the C2 won.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I used to take it alot more seriously up until about 2-3yrs ago. In the past, all the boards had plain white or black topsheets, so testers wouldn't know exactly what board they were riding. Obviously there are telltale signs by looking at the shape, sidecut, etc... but it was much more of a blind test than it is now. These days they ride each board in its regular retail form. Also, they used to include alot more infor about each rider's physical specs, experience/background, along with actual quotes from each of the testers. These days it has been whittled down to just a stamp of approval and maybe a few blurbs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Goodwood is based on majority vote on the riders
its like say %80 of the ppl like this 1 board and %20 didnt and since %80 of the tester like it and it becomes GOODWOOD
shouldnt imply to everyone, you and i can be in either the %80er or the %20er 
and no its not popluarity contest either this test is just based on majority of likes and dislike
shouldnt put too much thought to GOODWOOD you can be in the wrongside of the stick


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Why did they start keeping the graphics on the boards?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

bakesale said:


> hmm I'm kinda skeptical of this, the top 3 are from Burton? doesnt make any sense
> 
> Easy Livin looks like a cool board based on its topsheet but I wonder how it will ride, my moneys still on the K2 Slayblade


ok, to everyone who keeps saying "top 3 are from Burton"..
ITS IN ALPHABETICAL ORDER.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Love it! 

These tests are def fun to read and they do get the blood pumping over stylee new gear, but....

A rider group that is all within 40 lbs of each other? I hope the 30+% of male boarders that are over 200 lbs aren't basing their opinions on this. Also, what size did each rider try in each model? As you guys have all found out over the years, there are always sweet spots in the size lineup of a model, so while the 155 may rip, the 158 may be a complete dog. The old saying in board design is "change one thing and you change everything". Short story is, what works like love for one guy at 160 lbs, will usually be a useless noodle for a 195 pounder, and a stiff plate for a 140 pounder.

Read these as entertainment.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

fuzzysnowboard said:


> Why did they start keeping the graphics on the boards?


No idea, but my guess is some combo of laziness/cost/time, etc... The outcome is that it is no longer a blind test at all. Worthless.


----------



## AirConditioning (Oct 5, 2009)

MagicMan said:


> ok, to everyone who keeps saying "top 3 are from Burton"..
> ITS IN ALPHABETICAL ORDER.
> :thumbsup:


You, sir, win.


----------

